# [Review] Revoltec Backlight 15" SMD-LED in User Test



## cartago2202 (7. November 2010)

*Das Revoltec Backlight 15“ User Review​*von Peter Martin Werstler aka Cartago2202​
Heute in meinem Review werde ich euch, das von Revoltec neu auf den Markt gebrachte
„Backlight“ Beleuchtungssystem näher vorstellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Revoltec Backlight 15“ ist ein, in Röhren untergebrachtes RGB-SMD LED leisten Set welches man dank der einfachen Montage fast auf, unter/hinter jedem Möbelstück,  Monitor oder Fernseher montieren kann. Das Set kann man auch in anderen Längen und auch mit normalen LEDs kaufen.

*Zur erst aber mal die Technischen Daten:*

Technische Daten:
Spannung: 12V
Leistungsaufnahme ausgeschaltet ≤0,2 W
Nennleistung:
≤ 4,5W (6PCS 9-Zoll-Röhren)
≤ 9W (6PCS 15-Zoll-Röhren)
Betriebstemperatur: - 40°C ~ 85°C
LED Abstrahlwinkel: 120°
LED-Lebensdauer: 70 % bei 50.000 Stunden

*und das Lieferumfang:*

Lieferumfang:
Zwei 15" RGB Röhren
Fernbedienung
Anschlussbox
Infrarot Empfänger
Netzteil
Montagematerial:
Röhrenhalter
Klebefolien
Schrauben
Link Revoltec
Link Geizhals




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dank dem umfangreichen Montage Zubehör ist es nicht weiter schwer das Set genau dort zu Montieren wo man es haben möchte, ich habe mich für die Horizontale Montage hinten am Monitor entschieden. Auch die Möglichkeit der Erweiterung bis auf 6 Röhren ist gegeben und entsprechende Erweiterung Sets werden von Revoltec angeboten.

Für den Betrieb ist es einzig nötig ein paar Kabel  zu verlegen und mit der Steuereinheit zu verbinden. Alle Kabel sind ausreichend lang dimensioniert, als Anschlüsse hat sich Revoltec für USB Stecker entschieden, aber *Achtung bitte keine USB Sticks oder ähnliches an die Steuerbox anstecken,* zwar ist das Mechanisch möglich allerdings liegt dort eine 12V Spannung auf was zu defekten an Stick und/oder Steuereinheit führen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Fernbedienung muss nur noch der Empfänger eingesteckt werden, zu guter Letzt das Netzteil und schon kann es los gehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im mitgeliefertem Handbuch stehen die einzelnen Effekte und Funktionen ausführlich und mit Bildern erklärt, im folgenden sind das:

7 Step: Umschalten zwischen den 7 gespeicherten Farben
7 Smooth: Allmählicher Übergang zwischen den 7 gespeicherten Farben
M Smooth: Allmählicher Übergang zwischen Millionen Farben
Breath: Licht der ausgewählten Farbe wird heller und dunkler 
mit den Pfeiltasten werden die Wechselgeschwindigkeiten eingestellt im Bereich von 2,4 und 6 Minuten.
Auch die Farbtemperatur der Weißtöne kann eingestellt werden, zur Verfügung steht die Auswahl zwischen 3500K, 5500K, 6500K und 7500K.
Eine von mir gern genutzte Funktion beinhaltet das Revoltec Set auch. Und zwar die Schlummerfunktion, die ebenfalls in mehreren Stufen eingestellt werden kann. Hier kann man zwischen 1, 2, 3, 4 und 5 stunden wählen wobei das Backlight jeden druck auf die Schlummertaste mit kurzem blinken in Anzahl der stunden quittiert.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl an möglichen Farbkombinationen am meinem Monitor: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mein Fazit:* 

Das Revoltec Backlight ist ein überaus Innovatives und einfaches System mit vielen Einsatzmöglichkeiten. Die vielen Farben und die einfache Montage gepaart mit der Möglichkeit der Erweiterung ist einmalig. Es macht einfach Spaß den Arbeitsplatz und/oder Zimmer, Möbelstücke etc. je nach Laune und befinden immer wieder in neuen Farben erstrahlen zu lassen. Ich für mich möchte das Backlight nicht mehr missen und Plane schon eifrig neue Einsatzmöglichkeiten für meine Erweiterung Sets.


----------



## > Devil-X < (7. November 2010)

Tolles Review. Einzig der Hintergrund (Diese rose-rote Ocuch oder was das ist) ist ziemlich unpassend 

Das Backlight kann man aber nicht auf das Bild des TV´s abstimmen, oder? Also bei Film wirds rot, das backlight macht das auch automatisch nach und erzeugt ein rotes Licht?


----------



## cartago2202 (7. November 2010)

nein läuft nur Manuell, ich find mein Sofa geil


----------



## Xion4 (7. November 2010)

Hab mir davon auch 6 Stück an meine Fernseher gepappt. Die Fernbedienung ist solala, Batterie war recht schnell leer. Ist eine CR 2025 drinne, wie ich feststellte, passt auch eine CR 2032 welche ich noch im Haus hatte 

Ansonsten sorgt es für ein angenehmes Licht, Ambilight ists nun nicht, aber wenn man mal genauer schaut, viele Filme haben eine Grundfarbe, Filme in Miami haben immer einen gelben Touch, New York und Chicago gerne mal nen eher grau wirkendes Set...von daher kann man es schon dem Film entsprechend anpassen 

Für das Geld absolut super, bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## nfsgame (13. November 2010)

Cuanta Costa ?


----------



## Xion4 (14. November 2010)

Hardwareluxx - Preisvergleich

Die Verschiedenen Extension Sets, das LED oder Kathodenset.


----------



## fuddles (16. November 2010)

Mein Bruder hat die Revoltecs. Finde die nicht so gut.

Ich kann das hier empfehlen: Kapego LED Stripe RGB Mix-it Set 1,5m: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Hat mehr deutlich mehr Leuchtkraft und wirkt gleichmäßiger da es eine durchgehende Leiste ist.
Smooth Effekt gibts mit 15 Farben + Helligkeitsunterschiede.

Hier zu sehen ohne eine direkte Wand hinten dran ( der große Fernseher ist neu und da leuchtet zusätzlich noch eine Philips Tornado )


----------



## Sync (29. November 2010)

gestern bestellt für 28 kröten inkl versand


----------



## SA\V/ANT (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey die Tasse hab ich auch! 

  -Ändert das Teil nur die Farbe, oder passt es sich so wie Ambilight von Philipps an das Bild an?-

Aso Thread lesen hilft.


----------



## Gast12307 (11. Februar 2011)

Aufgrund diesen Berichtes habe ich das Set nun auch bestellt, wegen vorhandenem Guthaben bei amazon bestellt. 

Ich möchte damit aber keinen Fernseher von hinten beleuchten, sondern suche schon länger nach einer dimmbaren Zimmerbeleuchtung wenn ich am zocken bin, mit wenig Stromverbrauch und blauem oder rotem Licht, dachte dabei an diese Unterbauleuchten, die mit je 19 LED bestückt sind und Stückpreis auch schon um 18 Euro liegen. Nun komme ich mit dem Revoltec Set ungefähr gleich vom Preis und habe Millionen Farben zur Auswahl.


----------



## Sajapa (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute ich habe mir auch diese Set gekauft. Habe mir noch das Erweioterungsset zugelegt, und mir beides hinter den LCD-TV geklebt. Sieht übelst geil aus^^

ABER:

Mir ist meine kleine Fernbedienung kaputt gegangen -.-.

Was mach ich jetzt? Gibts so ne Fernbedienung separat zu kaufen? 

Ich habe jetzt keine Lust nochmal das ganze Set kaufen zu müssen! Oder muss ich nur den Empfänger kaufen? Wenn ja, wo?

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen 

Lg
Sascha

Edit: Schaut, diese Infrarot-Fernbedienung meine ich! 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7vae-66-jpg.html


----------



## Sajapa (22. Februar 2011)

Erledigt.

Habe bei Listan GmbH angerufen und die senden mir kostenlos eine neue zu .

Lg
Sascha


----------

